
Amazon EC2 Server Used in Sony Attack - ssclafani
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-05-13/sony-network-said-to-have-been-invaded-by-hackers-using-amazon-com-server.html
======
nkassis
I get ssh based attacks from EC2 a lot, I've blocked completely their ip
ranges from servers I know should never communicate with EC2.

